# The Wellington



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Now that spring is here it,s time to catch up on a few projects.

I started this birdhouse last year but didn,t finish because of the winter.
Well it,s warm now and no excuses:laughing: 
This birdhouse is made from 120 yr old barn wood and has over 80 apartments.
It is 5 1/2 ft square.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow!! That's outstanding.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Jim 
The birds are already checking it out. :yes:


----------



## arkydave (Apr 21, 2007)

I appologize for getting a bit off topic, but what kind of birds do you get to live in these unique houses? Most birds a very territorial, and won't let another bird of the same sex live that close. I know there are exceptions, like purple martins, so I'm curious.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

You just keep outdoing your self John. Awesome!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Dave 
I get a lot different types of birds but i get mostly sparrows nesting in these houses. 
I do build different types with smaller and larger holes to attract other birds but i don,t mix them up with sparrow houses.

Sparrows will live side by side no problem.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> You just keep outdoing your self John. Awesome!


Thanks Dave 
I pulled all this wood off of a fire pit before someone stuck a match to it.:furious: :laughing:


----------



## killian (Mar 24, 2007)

With the way the sun is shining on the colors of your first pic, that cat really blends in well. :laughing: I get a good chuckle everytime I look at him/her patiently waiting for the tenants to arrive.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

killian said:


> With the way the sun is shining on the colors of your first pic, that cat really blends in well. :laughing: I get a good chuckle everytime I look at him/her patiently waiting for the tenants to arrive.


Heres the funny part 
They all blend in:laughing:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*the wellington*

Thats not a bird house , its a bird palace.
johnep


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John,

What are the dimensions of those mini logs you are building with. Looks like a finger waiting to get sawn on a table saw to me. You obviously use push sticks right?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

On the cats, y'all have not figured it out yet. They are not as dumb as us dog lovers say; they are staking out the joint waiting for a meal to fly in. :blink:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys
The logs are cut into 1" strips and no i don,t use push sticks.
The hardest part is cutting the dormers , they like to take off once in a while. :blink: :laughing:


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

John, do you sell those?
jim


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Jim 
I have a full yard so everything i build now is for sale.
I hate to see them go but i don,t need that many. :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow John,

I like the Wellington.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What's next...The Capitol ????

Awesome work...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again Steve

Actually the next birdhouse is almost double this size . :laughing:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy crap, when I first read your post, I was thinking how long does it take to slam to gether a birdhouse... scroll down... ah, that's why. That is outstanding... Scroll down a little further, holy cow... an entire bird complex. WOW, simply amazing.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Clutchcargo
They go together pretty quick when you have a nail gun.:yes:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I just noticed the beer on the deck of The Wellington.......:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I always like to be the first to break them in .:laughing: 

Actually i drink the beer to wash down the 120 yr old saw dust.:blink:


----------

